# 10 Dead in 4 days???



## john_jb1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey people!

I bought a ooth from Ian and it hatched and 2 weeks on allot have died so suddenly in 4 days it's been 10. 4 days ago 5 died in one day. 3 days ago 3 died and then one yesterday and one just now.

Does anyone know why? They have been separated and in then little plastic white disposable party cups - one each. I feed them 2-3 fruit flies every 2 days (feed 30 55ish a day) and give them a good spray.

Is it normal for a couple to die? It isn't really much of a impact on the population of them all (I have 104 now - was 114) but it just seems abit more then a coincidence to me.

Any idea's??

Thanks  

-john-


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

It is common for MOST to die. That is the reason I keep them all together until they're about L3. That way all that are going to die have died and you are left with the best nymphs.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 22, 2007)

What kind of ooth was it? Chinese especially die often, for what seems like no reason. I agree with Rick. Then, the strong will survive.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you didn't I. It's a African ooth.

Thanks for the help, put my mind at rest lol.

-john-


----------



## Malnra (Nov 13, 2007)

I know it is an old post, however ...

who is Ian and how would i get in touch with him to ask about an African Mantis ooth

you cannot search for a person here with only 3 letters in the name ... search says 4 characters minimum


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> I know it is an old post, however ...who is Ian and how would i get in touch with him to ask about an African Mantis ooth
> 
> you cannot search for a person here with only 3 letters in the name ... search says 4 characters minimum


His name on here is simply Ian.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 13, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> I know it is an old post, however ...who is Ian and how would i get in touch with him to ask about an African Mantis ooth
> 
> you cannot search for a person here with only 3 letters in the name ... search says 4 characters minimum


Yes, what Rick said, and you don't search for members using the search function. You search them using the 'Members' tab NEXT to the search tab.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you talking about Ian Batten? He owns www.insectstore.com . However, I'm not sure he has african ooths now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2007)

Course he doesn't cousin! I just brought them all :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 14, 2007)

Chinese, Wahlbergii and African (especialy S. Gastrica) mantids - I know a whole lot of people who avoid them because of a high mortality rate - being left with three-five out of ten can be sometimes quite common.


----------



## Ian (Nov 14, 2007)

Did I hear my name mentioned? *Looks around...*

All African's out for now I'm afraid guys.

Geoff, about to reply to your PM =)


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 14, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Chinese, Wahlbergii and African (especialy S. Gastrica) mantids - I know a whole lot of people who avoid them because of a high mortality rate - being left with three-five out of ten can be sometimes quite common.


P. wahlbergii hatchling are pretty hardy for me. Chinese and european are notorious for weak hatchling.


----------

